# Katriel kidded 4/1



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Katriel kidded on 4/1 with more bucks. I am disappointed that I got more boys but they are cuties and they have blue eyes. The boys are out of Omo. I have one more to go and then I'm done. After the year that I have had, I will be very glad.

Buck#1 - blue eyes, brown chamois







Buck #2 - blue eyes, gold or tan and white buckskin


----------



## freemotion (Apr 5, 2011)

Adorable!

Sorry about all the bucks, though...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2011)

Darn those danglies....but they are pretty boys!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2011)

Very Cute!  How come I seem to be the only one getting bombarded with doelings this year? And I want bucks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Very Cute!  How come I seem to be the only one getting bombarded with doelings this year? And I want bucks!


I think you are the only one, everyone I have talked to have had way more males,  We finished out the season with `18bucks and 14 does, but there for a while I thought all I was going to have was bucks. 

I have had a couple phone calls from farmers saying they are looking for doelings, because all they got this year were bucks.  
Must be something in the water.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations!  They are cuties!

From my 2 does I got 4 bucklings and 1 doeling.  It was a buck year here.  A good thing though because I could only keep one.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2011)

Out of 20 live kids so far this year, 13 does, 7 bucks.  

I still have 4 more to kid.  One of the one's left is my LaMancha, bred to a LaMancha buck and I really hope the doe string keeps up for her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats!  They are beautiful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. I'm hoping next year will be a doe year and even everything out. I know in the long run it will probably be 50/50 but those boy years can kill you. I know in Boers you want boys but with Nigerian Dwarfs, you want girls.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's hoping!  My year started out bucky and I got worried that our Jr. herdsire was going to throw ALL boys, but it actually evened out.  Hopefully Omo makes up for it next season!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

..............


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy Guacamole!   I just saw this and these 2 look A LOT like 2 of our bucklings!   I think you have the missing twins to my goats!   Except ours don't have blue eyes....but THAT was crazy coincidence to me!  Very adorable little fellas you have there, if I do say so


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 5, 2011)

So far we have had 2 bucks 2 does. So I guess I should be thankful right?


----------



## RioLindoAz (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats.
Do you plan on keeping them, or...?


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks!

I will be selling them. I just have to take the time to get them up on my website.


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 5, 2011)

Aww they are such cuties , congrats


----------



## lasergrl (Apr 12, 2011)

I hope the buck stops at Lael blue 

come on cou clair doeling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2011)

lasergrl said:
			
		

> I hope the buck stops at Lael blue
> 
> come on cou clair doeling!


Me too! Her due date is this Saturday!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry about the bucks...but Oh are they sweet looking boys!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Darn those danglies....but they are pretty boys!





They are adorable though.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Apr 13, 2011)

They are very cute, and hoping the rest are girls!


----------

